# 3 for 3 CDX



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is Deejay today with his 1st place Rosette & prize, sporting his new CDX Medallion!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG!!!














That is no small feat







Congrats!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Way to go Brian and Deejay. I know it is not an easy thing to get. I


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Guys









Funny, talking to people out in the hall on the sits & downs at the trials. 
Some were on the 12th & 15th time out!! 
Getting the 3rd leg can be a bitch, make one mistake & you NQ after having what looks like a good run.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Brian ~ Totally EXCELLENT!!!! Outstanding achievement. Jackson did the same thing 3 for 3 all first placements for his CDX. You should be VERY, VERY PROUD!!!!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

the third leg was the most stressful for me with Ava. I am very impressed 3 for three. 
Great looking dog to boot. Congrats


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

WOW!!! That is great! I think the average in AKC is like 11 runs to get a CDX!!! SUPER!

Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Guys









It was a bit stressful thats for sure!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

You guys are on FIRE!! That is awesome!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Superduper! The CDX is a really, really really big achievement. You guys did great!! 

Deejay got it made: All that talent with good looks to boot!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow that is awesome!!!!! 

I ended up retiring Kayos with 2 legs. The broad jump was bothering her and she kept leaving the ring to avoid it. The hips just did not want to do it.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to go DeeJay and Brian


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Guys








Been around the pool today, with a few cocktails









We get a lot of complements at the trials about him being a very handsome guy, & what great temperament he has. 
I have one of the trial organizers, come up to me after our run, and complement me on how good I'm with him in the
ring, telling him he is a good boy & cheering him on after every exercise.
That was really nice to hear, she said a lot just don't do it.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Brian. That is a lot of hard work.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Brian. That is a lot of hard work.







Three for three is evern more impressive!!


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations Brian. Hope Deejay got at least a sip of a cocktail too. He deserves it.


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow Congrats I'm impressed! Great job.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSDCongratulations Brian. Hope Deejay got at least a sip of a cocktail too. He deserves it.



No.. Deejay deserves a nice big TBone Steak for that accomplishment....LOL...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Fantastic!!! Congratulations, what an accomplishment!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

No Steak, but he did get a BBQ Brat








And last night the two of us had a big bowl of buttered








He goes nuts when the hot-air Popper comes out!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerNo Steak, but he did get a BBQ Brat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will do "Dad".. LOL.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow Brian, what an accomplishment! Congratulations!!!









Boogie time!


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Congratulations Brian!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_Owner
> We get a lot of complements at the trials about him being a very handsome guy, & what great temperament he has.
> I have one of the trial organizers, come up to me after our run, and complement me on how good I'm with him in the
> ring, telling him he is a good boy & cheering him on after every exercise.
> That was really nice to hear, she said a lot just don't do it.


That may be why you were successful too. I did not used to say much to my dogs in the ring but I have found with kayos that I need to keep her moving and focused by telling her what was going to happen next and being there for her no matter how well or poorly we were doing. I was telegraphing disappointment to her that just made it worse and carried over to the whole performance. After we NQ'd a few times another trainer with a few OTCH's suggested this and it worked. Even in training now I do this. 

3 for 3 is pretty rockin"!!


----------

